# BWC and illness visit on same date



## hochevaraapc (Dec 16, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what is the proper way to handle the following:

Pt. came in for medical illness diagnosis and had also hurt his finger. Days later, Burea of Worker's Comp called and said that the finger was to be submitted as BWC claim. Primary carrier is Medical Mutual and claim has already gone out with tinea corporis as primary diagnosis and finger pain as secondary. Can you bill one office visit to medical and one to BWC on same date of service. There will be separate charts with documentation to reflect both diagnoses. Thank you.


----------



## Arbed (Dec 18, 2008)

What is BWC?  I am in Oregon and that doesn't sound familiar to me. If it is work related you can bill the sick visit to the commercial carrier and the injury to the work comp. Seperate notes and superbills should be done. I hope I am on the right track for your question. Please let me know if that is what you need.
Have a great day!


----------



## lphillips (Dec 18, 2008)

*? workers' comp & illness office visits ?*

I assume BWC is some type of workers' comp? If so, I agree -  you can bill both visits on the same day, injury and illness. Seperate supporting documentation and superbills of course.


----------



## hochevaraapc (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes it's is Burea of Workers Compensation.  I am in Ohio.  Thank you.


----------

